# My gear for the year



## Todd Cook (Aug 16, 2013)

I thought it would be fun to see what everybody's taking to the woods with them this fall. Everybody that would, post up your gear. 


The bow is a straight limbed , Hill style I made. The limbs are walnut, zebrawood, and maple cores. The riser is bubinga. Paul gave me the fiberglass, the wood was left over from some other projects. I did buy the piece of leather, though. I've named the bow Scraps


These arrows were given to me by Greg Wommack. They're out of the bucket of them he gave away at NGT a while back. 8 matching tapered ash beauties, straight as can be. They fly as good or better than anything I've got. I cant decide between the broadheads, so I mounted 3 Magnus 1 and 3 -160 Snuffers. I got the Snuffers from Keith Sexton and I don't remember where the Magnus came from.


I made the quiver out of some leather motorcycle chaps I bought at a yard sale for 5 dollars. I really want to get a different one, but this will do for now. I had a beautiful quiver made by Doug Bell , but some pretty lady took it from me and won't give it back.  The fingertab was made by and given to me by Jeff Hampton.



I made this knife out of a Chevy truck coil spring. It don't look like much, but it would shave a gorilla. Everybody says I should put a handle on it, but I like it this way.

Well, that's my stuff. Lets see yours!


----------



## dpoole (Aug 16, 2013)

Will kill a deer as dead as any of the fancy snazy bows and arrows sold. AWESOME


----------



## dutchman (Aug 16, 2013)

Shave a gorilla, huh? That'd be some job...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Looks like your ready Todd! good luck this season.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 16, 2013)

big jim longbow. wood arrows. Who knows what broadhead. I won't know till the night of the 13th.... hard for me to make up my mind.


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 16, 2013)

I will be toting my one and only SAIII Widow with my normal assortment of arrows from here and there. Mostly carbon but I still have some woodies to sling. My go-to broadhead will be the Carbon Express Nativ two blade.


----------



## Jeff Roark (Aug 17, 2013)

hopefully I'll be packing a 68# Bob Savage Deathmaster (that hasn't arrived yet- Monday or Tuesday) with some carbon express arrows loaded with some big ACE broadheads that Gurnie made me. If not I'll be packing my nail driving 60# Howatt Hunter


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm going to start the year out with the 56 inch Longcurve, self made cedar arrows , Big Jim Quiver, and Treesharks. Also going to use the string tracker. I hope to get the first notch in the new bow.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 18, 2013)

My primary bow for this year will be my 3 piece Crow Creek Black Feather. I will be shooting 3555's tipped with both Magnus I's and Tiger Sharks. I still like my woodies tipped with the Tree Sharks so they will likely be in my quiver too. Great thing is that I am confident any of the arrows will do what I need if I do my job.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Aug 19, 2013)

My main bow will be a Big Jim Buffalo Bow with one of his 5-arrow quivers full of Arrow Dynamic Hammerheads topped off with some Steel Force heads. Depending on the area.....the Bear Grizzly or my Doug Bell Hickory may be in the woods with me also. The Grizzly likes the same arrow set up as my Big Jim and I have some woodies tipped with  145 gr. Ace two blade broadheads for the hickory bow. 

I will be carrying a new skinning knive that was a gift from Marcus Roseman of the Appling Archers and one of my new ones I made.

Hoping to get some blood on all of these....still looking for that first trad kill...


----------



## chenryiv (Aug 19, 2013)

This year I think I'm going to start the season with my BW PSR V 54' 57#@28' & some Sherwood shafts tipped with Simmons Interceptors and Ace Standard and some Zwickey broadheads.


----------



## chenryiv (Aug 19, 2013)

and of course, I'll try to draw some blood with my BJ Thunderchild, 54" 52#@26 with Sherwood shafts & Simmons Heads


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Aug 19, 2013)

chenryiv said:


> and of course, I'll try to draw some blood with my BJ Thunderchild, 54" 52#@26 with Sherwood shafts & Simmons Heads




I like the workshop you have set up!


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 19, 2013)

Chrispen, be careful with that simmons near that bowstring   Don't ask how I know that.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 19, 2013)

I like that PSR


----------



## Clipper (Aug 20, 2013)

Omega R/D longbow, 64", 45#@28"; Big Jim bow quiver, GT3555 arrows with original Grizzly broad heads (550grains total arrow weight); String Tracker; Thermacell; compass; Skunk Fusion cover scent; and Garmin GPS.


----------



## chenryiv (Aug 21, 2013)

2wheelfoster said:


> I like the workshop you have set up!



Thanks, Thats the section of the house that my wife allows me to have other than the my underwear drawer


----------



## chenryiv (Aug 21, 2013)

Todd Cook said:


> Chrispen, be careful with that simmons near that bowstring   Don't ask how I know that.



"Doh"


----------



## Blueridge (Aug 21, 2013)

The PAx and the PCH , GT's with Tiger Sharks. Its going to be a "recurve" season.


----------



## robert carter (Aug 21, 2013)

BlueRidge, You paid good money to have bows with the riser cut out on the wrong side..RC


----------



## Blueridge (Aug 21, 2013)

I know , it's a disease I can't seem to get rid of.  I blame Fred Bear.


----------



## Blueridge (Aug 22, 2013)

Hoping to work my way down the line and finish with this, its a shooter.


----------



## chenryiv (Aug 22, 2013)

Stan, all I can say is Wow!! nice choice of woods


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Aug 22, 2013)

Beautiful Bows Stan..... I like the addition of the scripture on the top one!


----------



## frankwright (Aug 22, 2013)

I am starting out with my Coastal Bend Longbow 62" 54@ 28.

Safari quiver full of Fir arrows I made from Surewood shafts, Simmons Broadheads and my Dan Masson knife.

I have never killed a deer with my Zipper recurve so I will be giving it some play time and several Hill bows to fall back on too.

Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 22, 2013)

Stan, that PAX  is one of the best looking bows I've seen. Im no recurve feller but one of those might convert me


----------



## Blueridge (Aug 22, 2013)

They shoot really well for me. A good thing about getting older and going lighter. New bows!! These 3 don't have any blood on them , I aim to fix that.
I like verses too, the good Lord makes my time in the woods possible.
Good luck and blessings to all this season.


----------



## Poynor (Aug 22, 2013)

I'll be taking my tree stick. My arrows will be the Axis 600's tipped with either magnus 2, woodsmen's, snuffers. The knives are a Asbell medium and a home made neck knife. I go between a bow quiver and a side quiver all the time so with that said I'll start out with my home made side quiver. I also take a possible bag with a few items with a small mouse hawk that rides in the back of the pouch.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## Poynor (Aug 22, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG][/IMG]
man photobuck gives me a hard time


----------



## Poynor (Aug 22, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tee p (Aug 23, 2013)

Black Widow psr, aluminum arrows with Badger Broadheads, Cherokee slim quiver with Paul's flu flu's


----------



## PRlongbow (Aug 24, 2013)

I will be taking my Flatwoods custom recurve, Gold tip warrior arrows Badger broadheads And of course a couple of critter getters Good luck ya'll I hope it's a good season for all of us


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 25, 2013)

So far it looks like more wood arrows than carbon. I wouldn't have figured that. Pretty cool. There is some nice looking equipment here! I bet we see some critter pics soon.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 29, 2013)

I will be using one of my 2 Gene Sanders bows.... either the 52" or the 48".


----------



## chenryiv (Aug 29, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> I will be using one of my 2 Gene Sanders bows.... either the 52" or the 48".



Those ar to great looking bows and I bet they're fast too.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 2, 2013)

My Shrew Samurai longbow gets back into the action this year. 51# @28 58 inches long. Broadheads are Interceptor and Land sharks, Grizzlies, and Woodsman. Two hex heads for warm ups and tree rats. Gold tip shafts in 3555 and 1535. I also have a few Heritage shafts at 90 and 75.  Loc-on stand, Woodpecker drill, SOP harness and Buck steps for non drilling areas. Course the main ingredient is for some critters to show up in my effective bow range and for me to make the shot. Only time will tell. mikE


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 2, 2013)

I like seeing all the different equipment . Good luck guys and gals.
Shoot straight.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm committed at the start to use my 54#@27" Osage selfbow along w vintage Bear Razorheads and some "Sawtooth Specials" wooden arrows.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 8, 2013)

my 38lb homemade bow, easton shaft and magnus 2 blade head!


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Sep 9, 2013)

50lb Samick Rage, its not a Sage anymore! GT 3555s, 100grn brass insert with Eskilites or woodsman, cant decide.  Got a new Summit Goliath and my trusty old camelback. Cant get a pic to load. So ready!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 20, 2013)

*2013 Gear*

My gear right now is a 45#@28 Coushatta Coastal Bend Take down Long Bow. 1535 GT with 170 Grain Delta Zwickey . Heritage 75 with 125 Grain Snuffers. Heritage 90 with 175 Grain Magnus one broad head. I made the BCY10 6 strand string that I have on bow also. I have a new Coushatta on the way. It will be same specs. New bow will have a 15 inch riser instead of the 17 inch riser. The woods will be Bocate and Osage Riser with action boo limbs backed with Black Fiberglass and Osage bolsters and Tips.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 20, 2013)

*New Bow Teaser*

Here is a pic the bowyer sent me on my new bow. And I have picture of my new safety harness. Anyone that does not have one needs to give this one a look. It is a HSS X1 Bowhunter model. 60 bucks. Your life is worth it.


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 23, 2014)

Bump, less then a month. Lots of awesome gear anything change?


----------



## nannywacker50 (Aug 23, 2014)

I will be using a 45lb Hoyt Dorado with a Delta quiver and Zwickey Delta broadheads. I had to go down a few pounds this year, got a bad shoulder but not willing to give up the sport.


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 23, 2014)

This seasons bow is a homemade R/D I made 2 years ago. I've shot some 3d with it but haven't hunted with it yet. It feels lucky 66" Wenge , zebra with black glass on back, clear on belly. 58# @ 29"  70-75 shurwoods w 160 magnus 1's. EFA quiver.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Aug 25, 2014)

Good looking bow Todd! I will have my same set up as last year... especially since I didn't kill anything with it! But, I did get to break the knives in on Rachel's deer!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## JBranch (Aug 26, 2014)

My gear for deer. Summit Viper, stripped down with a net seat, ALICE pack attached with straps used for carrying the climber. Bear Grizzly, homemade pvc quiver, GT3555 and Simmons Tiger Sharks, ( a couple of woodies with Magnus 2 also). Inside the pack I have a small tripod for hero pics, 2 compasses (so I KNOW the truck is THAT WAY. GPS for marking waypoints to hunt later. Trash bag for meat, Thermacell, headlight, small flashlight, skinning knife, toilet paper, first aid kit, and wet wipes to clean up after the skinning. May add a little or take a little away, depending on how the season starts. Weighs approx. 26 lbs total, but carries really well with how I have the pack attached to the climber. Come on Sept 13.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Aug 27, 2014)

Four winds longbow, some raggedy ole wooden arras, a broadhead i found in a tree and a big stupid ole smile. 
Now I gotta shake off this bum knee and bring on opening day.


----------

